# My unique 3D printed video game accessories



## MikaDubbz (Mar 17, 2022)

I've been developing little 3D printed gaming accessories over the past year or so.  And I wanted to share what I've created.   Perhaps you've already bore witness to my Wii U Station, a ridiculous build to keep my Wii U and most of its accessories all together.

This is what I call the Galaxy Z Flip DS, a 3D print that holds your folding Samsung smartphone connected with a pair of Joy-Con (that can easily pair as 2 halves of a full controller on the Z Flip).  And then utilizing the DraStic DS emulator, you can essentially get a single screen, folding DS:





Here it is, the controls automatically mapped exactly how you'd desire, and the bottom touch screen of the DS naturally works with the phone's touch screen.




What the device looks like with the phone folded.




This is the little adapter itself that I printed.


This is the 4 Controller N64 storage and display adapter:



This is the piece, it slots into your N64 like a cartridge, and it has 4 prongs that the back of the N64 controllers can slide into




Designed like an N64 cartridge, it securely fits into the system




And with all the controller in, it almost looks like a flower in bloom lol.  Most 3rd party controllers can fit too.



View from the front


Next, is the Switch BoomBox:
This is a series of 4 small prints that holds 2 unique bluetooth speakers to the sides of the Switch, that can also double as a stand.  Now that the Switch can natively connect to bluetooth speakers, such a product can easily become a reality.   The speakers used in question are reactive the sounds coming out of them, so they'll change color and pulse along with your tabletop Switch.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



Note that the stand it is currently on is only there to charge the Switch in the video while I play, you can remove that official charging cradle, and the speakers connected at the sides will also act as a more stable stand than the official one on the original Switch.  This will also work for an OLED model, though the stand aspect isn't so needed there.




How it stands on it's own.




These are the 4 pieces of the print.  This is very much a prototype print, and needs to be redone, for some reason this print had lots open holes in the build.  You can't see them when the speaker sits on them, but it still doesn't look very professional.  If it isn't clear, the bottom half slides down in the joy-con rails of the Switch, you place the speakers into them, and then you havethe top halves of the print slide down over the top of the speakers, securing them in place (it may not look it by the pictures, but if you turn the whole boombox upside down with this all connected, it all firmly stays together).


Next we have the Vertical Portrait Switch grip:





I'm sure this is far from the first of this kind of device you may have seen before, but this is my personal take on such a device, and my own unique 3D print of it.





This is the print, the inside has 2 little lips, that catch the Switch when you slide it down, so it wont ever fall out while you play.  The joy-cons slide up in the sides of the device. Since 3D printing the locking joy-con mechanism doesn't work too great, the best solution is to have the joy-con slide up into the device and run into a lip, so that the device can never slide off of the joy-con while in use.  This should fit the OLED model as well.




Works great for 3rd party joy-con too.  It's interesting how many great Arcade, Shmup, and Pinball games on the Switch that can be played vertically.  If you have any yourself, this is definitely something to look into.


Finally (for now), is the Switch Stylus Holder:




Ok, I admit this is rather silly.  But if you're an avid Mario Maker 2 level creator, and you have the official Mario Maker Switch Stylus, this little 3D print slides into the Aux port and holds the stylus to the back of the Switch.  This is it, mid sliding into the port.




Fully inserted




the print in question in all its simplicity.


Anyone interested in any of these products or wanting to keep up with future prints I may sell can check out my etsy store: Gaming Obscurssories


----------



## Veho (Mar 17, 2022)

I love what you did with the Flip


----------



## djpannda (Mar 17, 2022)

really Nice N64 mod.... I would use that its really nice.. ( I just use Everdrive in all my cart consoles to display them but really nice!


----------



## djpannda (Mar 17, 2022)

not trying to kill your Hustle, but you might want to sell the STL file also , Some poeple really like to print out stuff themselves.
Edit: lol SOrry, lol I didnt realize lol


----------



## MikaDubbz (Mar 17, 2022)

djpannda said:


> not trying to kill your Hustle, but you might want to sell the STL file also , Some poeple really like to print out stuff themselves.


I do sell the stl files as well.  They're at the bottom of my store, listed after the actual 3D prints.


----------



## FAST6191 (Mar 17, 2022)

While I doubt I will be running over to your thingiverse account too soon these are interesting things to see and nice examples of practical things you can do with 3d printers (most generally get one, find it useful for things unseen plastic widgets around house occasionally or novelties and assume that is the end of that). For the N64 one were not tempted to attach something underneath to keep the slot available?


----------



## MikaDubbz (Mar 17, 2022)

FAST6191 said:


> While I doubt I will be running over to your thingiverse account too soon these are interesting things to see and nice examples of practical things you can do with 3d printers (most generally get one, find it useful for things unseen plastic widgets around house occasionally or novelties and assume that is the end of that). For the N64 one were not tempted to attach something underneath to keep the slot available?


The whole thought with the N64 one is that if you're going to be playing a game, you'll be removing at least one controller and messing up the display regardless. So the point is really just for display and storage when not in use.


----------



## lokomelo (Mar 17, 2022)

you are very talented! Loved your ideas!


----------



## MikaDubbz (Mar 17, 2022)

lokomelo said:


> you are very talented! Loved your ideas!


Well thank you!  That is very kind of you


----------



## Jayro (May 30, 2022)

Not to be "that guy" but you've got some serious over-extrusion going on, along with moisture in your PLA. I suggest drying it out, and calibrating your e-steps to fix these issues, and you'll have much smoother prints. (I just went through these issues myself, infact.)


----------



## MikaDubbz (May 30, 2022)

Jayro said:


> Not to be "that guy" but you've got some serious over-extrusion going on, along with moisture in your PLA. I suggest drying it out, and calibrating your e-steps to fix these issues, and you'll have much smoother prints. (I just went through these issues myself, infact.)



You do you man, my customers have overall been very happy, so I'm not gonna start messing with things that aren't actually upsetting my patrons.
(Though yes, the initial boombox print does have issues, to that I'll agree, but no one orders that one though,  so I haven't really had to worry about fixing that print yet).


----------



## The Real Jdbye (May 30, 2022)

That's a cute pseudo-DS, it's kind of more bulky than an actual DS Lite though and the screens don't look any bigger either. And for anything other than DS you'd need a separate holder for landscape unless you can somehow make it able to transition between landscape and portrait.


----------



## MikaDubbz (May 30, 2022)

The Real Jdbye said:


> That's a cute pseudo-DS, it's kind of more bulky than an actual DS Lite though and the screens don't look any bigger either. And for anything other than DS you'd need a separate holder for landscape unless you can somehow make it able to transition between landscape and portrait.


Nah, it's only meant to function specifically for DS gaming on your Phone, though you could play classic games in the same matter that you would on a GBA SP, if emulators allow you to move the screen around like the DS emulator I suggest does.  I could print a separate grip for horizontal play, but honestly, there aren't any games I play like that on my phone, for those kinds of experiences, I just opt for my Switch instead.


----------



## moronic (Jul 5, 2022)

nice job


----------

